# It's officialy Christmas day! My time zone is the only one that matters!



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

*It's Christmas day! (Eastern standard time)*

12:00 midnight eastern standard time.
Merry Christmas everyone! .


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 25, 2009)

9:02 where I am. Merry Christmas, though!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Its 1:03 PM already. You suck


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

darn. you beat me to it.

edit: Oh, it's *officialy* Christmas day? Great.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 25, 2009)

It's only officially Christmas day when it's 12 AM EASTERN time?
Seems rather conceited to me.


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

My bad. I should've said, "It's Christmas day! (Eastern standard time)".


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like some mod decided to be a jerk at Christmas time. Just great.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2009)

happy Christmas!


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 25, 2009)

My time zone is more important than your time zone.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 25, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Looks like some mod decided to be a jerk at Christmas time. Just great.



How so?


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 25, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Looks like some mod decided to be a jerk at Christmas time. Just great.



He was being nice and fixing it


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol The title now is It's officialy Christmas day! My time zone is the only one that matters!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some mod decided to be a jerk at Christmas time. Just great.
> ...



The whole "my time zone is the only one that matters" was added on to the original thread title.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Happy Christmas, Happy Chanukah

Don't fight. It does not matter which time zone you live in. Enjoy the day !!!


----------



## Kian (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

IT DOESN'T EVEN SNOW HERE HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO ENJOY IT *WEEPS*
I'VE NEVER FELT THE SNOWWWW

Merry Christmas btw


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 25, 2009)

Where I live, there has been an ongoing tradition for years. A local factory has a man that plays christmas carols on their steam whistle.
I live about 3 blocks from the factory, and I'm sitting here waiting for it to start. He usually plays about 3 songs.


----------



## Parity (Dec 25, 2009)

Not good for me the doctors just told me my dads cancer has gone to his brain.He should be gone in about 3 hours.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 25, 2009)

Friend, I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

WTF? Who changed mai title? Now it looks like a troll thread. .


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 25, 2009)

Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...Ho ho ho its christmas time...

SANTAS ON HIS WAYYY

._.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 25, 2009)

It's 4:40 PM here at +9 GMT Korea.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


>



1. Thanks for posting that! Lately that song has been ringing in my head, but I couldn't remember how it went! 

2. "Chestnuts roasting and burns to 3rd degree." lol


----------



## r_517 (Dec 25, 2009)

GMT here in Ireland
MERRY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXMAS


----------



## shelley (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Newtonmas!


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas is almost over. Dunno what you crazy people are on about.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 25, 2009)

Edward said:


> WTF? Who changed mai title? Now it looks like a troll thread. .



Cue Lucas' rant about descriptive thread titles.

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Faz (Dec 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> Christmas is almost over. Dunno what you crazy people are on about.



This.  I got my presents over 24 hours ago


----------



## LNZ (Dec 25, 2009)

It has been Christmas Day for nearly 20.5 hours where I live.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas is almost over. Dunno what you crazy people are on about.
> ...



8/9 PM christmas eve? What?


----------



## LNZ (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas Day is now over where I live. It will be almost 1AM on Boxing Day here now.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

Xmas morning!
Just opened my gifts with my family 

MERRY XMAS!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Its 11pm where I am. Xmas is almost gone, no presents


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, everybody! Got a megaminx.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2009)

have a holly jolly X-cross its the best time of the year....


----------



## shelley (Dec 25, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? Who changed mai title? Now it looks like a troll thread. .
> ...



Clearly it's what you were thinking, if you only declared it officially Christmas day when it was just Christmas day for you. Unless you forgot this was an international forum. Given the amount of time you spend posting on here, I would think it would be hard to let that to slip your mind.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

Lovin' the title. Go mods!


----------

